# 500kg leg press :D



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Just hit my personal best ever leg press, i got 500kg for 3 reps today 

350kg was currently my previous PB!! All of this simply from upping my carbs, im well chuffed, vid to follow of 400kg then pics of increments to 500kg on rack


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow! That's some heavy pressing buddy! Well done!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice one matey, now change your bloody sig!

:lol:


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

nice pressing mate.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

you gained 150kg from upping carbs? imagine what steroids would do :lol: :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

m575 said:


> you gained 150kg from upping carbs? imagine what steroids would do :lol: :lol:


Haha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Decaduracarbem

Nice pressing


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Something in the air...I got 505 for 5 friday..nice one!!


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Well done buddy!

The leg press in my gym only go's to 200KG  lol


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

fuk it im eating 1000g of carbs tomoz and going for 750


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellent mate!! My previous best was 440kg in my old gym, it made me sh1t my pants, literally lol.

I have cracked my ribs twice now on leg press too so stay clear and stick to squats.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice

Crbs makes a dramitic effect on strengh i find, mine have been slashed from about 400g to about 150g the past few months, fats dropped alot, but so has strength.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Lol i meant from adding more carbs pmsl was only on 80g a day before whilst slimming


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Great PB!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

well done big guy - nice PB.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Any pics of your wheels?


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Heres the vid guys, This is 400kg as i wanted a spotter for the 450kg and 500kg lifts, and had no one else to video but theres pics of the rack below, hands were for support only 






Had to slot an extra 15kg plate in the front on the last one as i couldnt fit it on!!

red: 25kg

blue: 20kg

yellow: 15kg

black large: 20kg

black medium: 15kg

black small: 10kg


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

you sure there was no help from the arms at all mate? On the vid at the bottom part of the rep it looks as though tris pretty tensed, not taking away from you as excellent lift anyway, just try using arms at the side. I bet if you used knee wraps tight you would benefit from this and probably lift more, they have helped my squat no end and knees feel so much more secure when squatting heavy.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> you sure there was no help from the arms at all mate? On the vid at the bottom part of the rep it looks as though tris pretty tensed, not taking away from you as excellent lift anyway, just try using arms at the side. I bet if you used knee wraps tight you would benefit from this and probably lift more, they have helped my squat no end and knees feel so much more secure when squatting heavy.


Cheers pal, like i say its still sinking in how i managed that lift anyway :lol:

I genuinely didnt think i used my arms apart from in 1 rep towards the end, thanks for the advice though, ill get some knee straps and try keep my hands on the sides, i just dont want a sideways snapped leg lol 

But thanks means a lot


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Lurgilurg said:


> Well done buddy!
> 
> The leg press in my gym only go's to 200KG  lol


You could always do one leg at a time.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

will-uk said:


> Cheers pal, like i say its still sinking in how i managed that lift anyway :lol:
> 
> I genuinely didnt think i used my arms apart from in 1 rep towards the end, thanks for the advice though, ill get some knee straps and try keep my hands on the sides, i just dont want a sideways snapped leg lol
> 
> But thanks means a lot


Nice one let me know how you get on with the wraps. Bodybuilding wise it's the best thing I have ever bought.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Lol! Cheers guys... Only problem is 500kg is all i could fit on the rack hahaha  Watta I do now!!! :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

will-uk said:


> Lol! Cheers guys... Only problem is 500kg is all i could fit on the rack hahaha  Watta I do now!!! :lol:


You sit people, preferably beautiful ladies, on the top mate


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Yoshi said:


> Can't say i've ever seen anyone use that machine with 1 leg....


I always do? For warm up and lifting.... god bless you.

As for the lifts OP great stuff.... I train for application not growth so bear with me here you bodybuilding mentalists.... when I do my reps I dont lockout... I see this as 'taking a rest' and its drains the quads much quicker not locking out - does anyone else train this way?

Great work OP - keep those hands off your legs, didnt look like you used them but I know what you mean its comfortable having them then feeling the quads work.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

will-uk said:


> Lol! Cheers guys... Only problem is 500kg is all i could fit on the rack hahaha  Watta I do now!!! :lol:


Sandbags on top!............ Chains? whatever just lift more!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Shame... i will have to ask some of the gym fitties to take a perch lol and watch their camel toes slowly lower towards my face haha


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

will-uk said:


> Just hit my personal best ever leg press, i got 500kg for 3 reps today
> 
> 350kg was currently my previous PB!! All of this simply from upping my carbs, im well chuffed, vid to follow of 400kg then pics of increments to 500kg on rack


what are you weighing in at?


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> what are you weighing in at?


14stone 6 last time i checked.....

(2 weeks ago)

around 92kg


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

580kg FOR 5 YESTERDAY 

Put 490kg on rack and got my mate weighing 90kg to stand on top, well chuffed 

Ps..... The straps helped a lot cheers guys


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I just managed to hit 500kg aswell  10 rebs baby


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

2 inch reps dont count :001_tt2:


----------

